# Cant add Client PCs to Domain PLZ help



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello All,

I have installed windows server 2003 with below applications.

DHCP server/DNS server/Domain controller/remote access VPN server and ISA server 2006.

after installing all these application I am able to pick up automatic IP in client PCs and PCs are able to surf internet using proxy but i am not able to add them to the domain controller of the server how ever i created a user account in active directory,i think that might be because of ISA server firewall or ....

I would appreciate it if some one could help me fix this matter.

Best Regards
Jamsheed


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

what error do you get when trying to join?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The clinet PCs must be set to get IP addresses from DHCP from your Windows Server. Run Ipconfig .all on a client PC and make sure DNS IP address is pointing to your Windows server, and not to a router or ISP address. DNS on Windows server can be set up to forward DNS to an external DNS source.


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello Dears,

thanks for replys, after I authorize DHCP all my clients can pick up automatic IP from server 10.10.0.12 and by configuring LAN sitting "use a proxy server for your LAN" and the address 10.10.0.1 port 8080 they are able to access to internet also.

But they cant join to domain controlle and i get below message on client PCs.



(A doimain Controller for the domain "mazar" could not be contacted

Ensure that the domain name is typed correctly

the the name is correct details for troubleshiiting infomation)

Hope some one can help me out

regards


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Please forgive me for my misstyping that is (troubleshooting information)


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello 

Any idea please???


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

try to ping your domain controller by FQDN. 

ex.

dc.mazar.com


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> The clinet PCs must be set to get IP addresses from DHCP from your Windows Server.


Not true at all. You don't have to be DHCP authenticated by a windows server in order to get onto a windows domain. You just have to make sure all the domain information is in the client machines. Any DHCP should be able to provide it as long as the DHCP server is setup correctly.

Here is what you want to do -

1) Ping the server by FQDN and make sure you get a reply.
2) Do an nslookup from your machine to the server. (this is probably where your having a failure).
3) Ensure that the DNS server on your workstations is set to a DNS server that isone of the windows domain DNS servers OR a DNS server that has records pointing back to the windows DNS domain. (probably is currently resolving to the ISP or another domain)

What you want is a client who is able to get dns resolutions going client - domain - ISP so your DNS server on your client would then be the IP of your domain controller which would be running DNS with Active Directory.

Also I noticed you said domain mazar most poeple either have xxx.com or xxx.local as their domain where xxx in this case would be mazar have you tried adding a machien to the domain using the full context of your domain namespace?


----------

